# Light headed



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi

I was wondering if l being light headed has anything to do with having hashi's. I get like this probably 3 times a month. I feel like that while I am sleeping or awake. It just comes on fast.

I am just curious if anybody have had this symptom. Sometimes, I think maybe it is because of allergies?!?!?!?

Thanks for the feedback. hugs3


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if l being light headed has anything to do with having hashi's. I get like this probably 3 times a month. I feel like that while I am sleeping or awake. It just comes on fast.
> 
> ...


Not sure it is from Hashimoto's. Have you had your glucose, BP and ferritin checked?

Are you taking any meds or supplements that should be researched for side-effects?


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Andros said:


> Not sure it is from Hashimoto's. Have you had your glucose, BP and ferritin checked?
> 
> Are you taking any meds or supplements that should be researched for side-effects?


This is what I posted back in July:
FREE T3: 3.3 pg/mL RANGE: 2.0-4.4
FREE T4: 1.09 ng/dL RANGE: .82-1.77
TSH: .006 uIU/mL RANGE: .45-4.5
FERRITIN: 341 ng/mL RANGE: 15-150
TPO Ab: 743 IU/mL RANGE: 0-34
ANTI-Ab: <20 IU/ml RANGE: 0-40

I went back this week to get blood work then again. And this time, she(dr) ordered the big blood work package. 

Based on my last vist with dr. regarding my ferritin level, she wanted to wait to see what the new blood work would result in. She did not have a baseline for the ferritin, so she wanted to make sure that level wasn't a fluke. There only two options we can take when the ferritin is this high. And both are not fun options either.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Reading your post - if you have allergies it' possible isn't it that it can affect your ears and cause balance issues? 
Blood pressure is another possibility. Doesn't being hypo cause low blood pressure? Mine went high when I was hyper.
Lately I have been experiencing light headedness when getting up suddenly. Occasionally I have felt a bit woozy in the head for no apparent reason but I wouldn't say, for me, that it's an ongoing really evident symptom associated with Hashi's.
Could also be hormonal too. 
Hopefully your new blood tests will shed some light.


----------



## Shannonbell (May 18, 2013)

I also had a lightheaded feeling that i couldn't explain when my levels were really off. I feel sure it had something to do with the hashi's. I have learned that hashi's will cause almost every kind of weird and bad feeling. I am doing better after 3 years with this diagnosis. I don't know if your taking anything for a heart rate issue or anxiety, but these can definitely cause an unexplained lightheaded feeling. I take attenolol and find that i have to watch how much i take. I think hashi's makes you more susceptible to allergies. I know that at one point i couldn't stand strong smells of any kind, any cold or heat. Hashi's makes you seem kinda wimpy, sometimes. Hashi's affects different people in different ways and what one may have, another may not. At my worst I felt like all I could do was just keep putting one foot in front of another. Keep learning all i could so i could at least try and understand what was going on.

These are just my opinions and thats all they are is opinions. I am still learning everyday and trying to adjust to living with hashi's.


----------

